# My dog is holding his pee... wont go outside..



## shinbone (Sep 26, 2010)

... only inside, unsupervised.

I adopted Rocky a week ago, and he's only gone a handful of times, 2 times because of my fault not supervising him every single minute.. then when I got his crate, he escaped once and I found another puddle in a corner. 

So he's only gone a total of 3 times since I got him.. He's okay at pooping outside though. He's a shelter dog (He's listed as a german shepherd mutt) thats almost 2 years old and at first I had severe concern about the possibility it could be his health. We went to the vet and got a checkup, stool sample, bloodwork, and Urinalysis. They all came back NEGATIVE.. He's super healthy. All I (and his vet) can deduce is that its anxiety. The 2 times he went in the house was submissive/fear based. 

What can I do to let him know its okay to pee outside on the grass in front of me? I crate him in the house or keep him tethered to my belt and try to get a walk and potty routine going, and I try to calm him when were outside, but he just wont go. I even tried hiding behind a tree a few times while keeping him on a long leash.. I have treats, balloons, and tons of praise ready for him but he just wont go 

Ive also gone out with him during extended potty walks in a field after giving him some calming treats... 

sigh... what can I do??


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

A couple of ideas...

Do you have a fenced yard or access to a fenced yard? Some dogs won't pee while leash but will if they are outside unleashed. Also, some dogs have very specific preferences for what type of surface they pee on. If he doesn't like the grass, try mulch or gravel or concrete or whatever you can find that's not grass. 

Otherwise, you may have to spend a whole day working on this. Take him outside, for a long walk or out in the yard for awhile, and if he doesn't pee then in the crate he goes. Wait 10-15 minutes, then take him outside again. Wash, rinse, repeat until he urinates outside, then praise and treat him like crazy.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What the heck are balloons for, relative to housebreaking?

Walk him for about 40 min, letting him sniff (provided he is fully vaccinated) in places where people tend to walk their dogs (sidewalks, etc). . Normally, they WILL pee then. Or bring a friend with a friendly dog. Let him sniff where that dog pees, and they'll usually go. I'd bet your dog has peed more, but is either drinking it (i know...yuk.), or has gone elsewhere in your house, and you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## shinbone (Sep 26, 2010)

The balloons are to set free and celebrate his first pee  It was just a joke. 

I take him to places where other dogs pee. Its not that he doesnt know where to go.. he just has anxiety and probably was reprimanded wrongly in the past for peeing. So thats why he's only comfortable doing it away from supervision.. I do have access to a fenced area. Its a few blocks away, but I'll give it a try. And I'll try different surfaces. Thanks for the suggestions, Sassafras.. Time and bladder capacity will tell, I guess.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

First off thanks for giving this boy a home. Life must have been pretty stressful for him. Settling in to a new home and routine in itself is stressful. Have you thought about trying a DAP diffuser? Not all dogs respond to it, but mine does. DAP is dog appeasing pheromone, available in a plug in diffuser, a collar and a spray. I have both the diffuser and the spray (I spray it on a bandana or in the car for calming effects and use the diffuser in my apt.).

Please read the sticky in the rescue forum "Your rescue dog's first two weeks".

The other suggestions you have gotten are good. Keep trying and be patient. Good luck.


----------



## shinbone (Sep 26, 2010)

HE PEED!!!!

He went 5 mins ago after a failed attempt at the fenced in park! On our walk home, I thought he was just sniffing around on the grass strip when all of a sudden he just decided to LET GO! I can't tell you how bummed I was waiting for him to pee all day and leaving the park with no results.. I am really really hoping he'll remain comfortable from now on.. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

